# Winter employment - Park City Mt. Snowmaking



## Rivermike (Sep 16, 2017)

Anyone looking for winter work. Park city mountain is looking for snowmakers. You get an epic pass, plenty of overtime and treated like a god. If interested look up vailresortcareers and apply

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

You get to beg lift ops for a job come February too!!! If you take that job be sure you know that it ends before ski season.


----------



## Rivermike (Sep 16, 2017)

We go to grooming not lift ops

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

So you buy more cats? Lol.


----------



## Rivermike (Sep 16, 2017)

Whatever. Cya dude. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Not trying to troll you, trying to tell the truth! "Like a god" wow.


----------



## thumper (Dec 9, 2004)

NoCo said:


> You get to beg lift ops for a job come February too!!! If you take that job be sure you know that it ends before ski season.


My experience working for VR as a snowmaker was that my job ended before ski season really began, and I got to keep a full-employee pass free-and-clear. No need to beg anyone; just go find a nice warm night job in town for the rest of the season that left my days free for more important things!
The work was brutal, but the reward was great....


----------



## Rivermike (Sep 16, 2017)

NoCo just wants to be an idiot

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## flite (Mar 31, 2013)

Yeah i don't know about the "treated like a God" part, but i can see how this would lure in rafters because we pretty much are gods in human form ruling the world of trolling from our computers now that rafting season is over......

wait rafting season never ends.

I have a lot of friends(crazy motherfuckers) that used to love working in snow making. They rode all day and then had most of the spring off but still had passes. a couple even went to New Zealand to do that all summer...or winter if your there. 

Is it snowing yet....

peace i'm out!!


----------



## Rivermike (Sep 16, 2017)

Yep I'm definitely a god. ✌🤙

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Anyone stop to consider that the "treated like a god" part may have been a little humor thrown in there?


----------



## Rivermike (Sep 16, 2017)

I put it there and not for humor

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

I've worked harder than shit on top a ski resort at a few jobs, snowmaking probably wins it though. Our resort always gave hiring preference if you made snow, seemed reasonable.


----------



## Rivermike (Sep 16, 2017)

Yep. And when you talk to vps and managers a lot started in snowmaking

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

